# Whelen Edge 9000 light bar



## Dieselman19

I bought an older edge mini light bar, i recieved it today and i had no idea it was so much bigger the my old 2 rotator bar, and i also didnt know when i got it i would need an additional power supply for it, i thought i could just plug it in, so im frustered, as it is i new when i bought i would need to buy amber lenses and now i need to buy a power supply, the lenses are like $150, i only paid 125 for the bar, i think i may try to sell it and get a different bar i thought strobes are what wanted and know it looks like they are gojng to cost me alot, any suggestions, it is worth the money when im all said and done?


----------



## Detroitdan

it should have an internal power supply. does it have one and its just broken? or is it missing altogether? you can run it off an external power supply, check ebay for that and for the lenses. the lenses are expensive from the dealer, like $1.50 an inch or something, might get lucky and find used. If you do have the internal power supply, you can send it to Whelen in Ct, they used to rebuild them for $43. $125 is extremely cheap for a mini-edge, so even if you have to put another $150 in it your still way short of the $600+ for a new one.


----------



## bgingras

Dieselman19 said:


> I bought an older edge mini light bar, i recieved it today and i had no idea it was so much bigger the my old 2 rotator bar, and i also didnt know when i got it i would need an additional power supply for it, i thought i could just plug it in, so im frustered, as it is i new when i bought i would need to buy amber lenses and now i need to buy a power supply, the lenses are like $150, i only paid 125 for the bar, i think i may try to sell it and get a different bar i thought strobes are what wanted and know it looks like they are gojng to cost me alot, any suggestions, it is worth the money when im all said and done?


I just did a whelen 9000 bar, it was a little involved. It should have an internal power supply/control board and multiple wires. 1 or 2 wires will be to power the unit, the other wires will actually turn on the various features that yours may/not have...like applying power to the purple wire switched my strobes to high intensity...a combination of wires may also do various things. I've also seen a complete lense package on ebay for $50 almost weekly.


----------



## WOODY367

all edge light bars came with internal power supply. unleass someone mad there own setup with out it. The harness from it depends on what options it has. If its just 4 strobe most of the time it was 1 wire with a light plus on it that could be cut off to wire permanitly. If it has opyions it would have a multi pair wire. As said earlier you can get lenns kit cheap st times on ebay. May be you are wiring it up wrong. Also the power supply has a fuse in the bar for it. If need be call Whelen at 860-526-4078 with the bars model and serial# they can fax you the wiring diagram. Good luck


----------



## CustomEdgeServi

Would you like to sell this light bar? Does it have red lenns?


----------



## jdanforth

i just bought lenses for my whelen 9000 series light bar and it was only 65.00. i bought the corner lense and gasket and a 16 inch piece down the back.The company is admiral out of scarborough maine


----------



## jkiser96

jdanforth;401276 said:


> i just bought lenses for my whelen 9000 series light bar and it was only 65.00. i bought the corner lense and gasket and a 16 inch piece down the back.The company is admiral out of scarborough maine


Do you have a website address on them. Thanks


----------



## Fiafighterdude

all you should have to to is hook up the wires ands it should work there s internal power supply


----------



## M&M Services

I have a complete red lense set up for a whelen mini edge.. with alley end caps...


----------



## BlueLine Ent

In case anyone hadn't noticed, this thread is over 2 years old. I'm guessing its probably taken care of by now......


----------



## Fiafighterdude

ohhh my word !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

